
Underwater Robots Learn a New Language, JANUS - ohjeez
http://spectrum.ieee.org/video/telecom/standards/underwater-robots-learn-a-new-language-janus
======
sohkamyung
This article on IEEE Spectrum [1] has more details on JANUS.

[1] "NATO Unveils JANUS, First Standardized Acoustic Protocol for Undersea
Systems" [ [http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/wireless/nato-
dev...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/wireless/nato-develops-
first-standardized-acoustic-signal-for-underwater-communications) ]

